# Check out this BEAST



## seboke (May 11, 2008)

Was driving down the highway, saw this on the side of the road.  Dude wants $2495.  Mama has other ideas for our tax refund, or I'd have hitched it up yesterday!

















Guy said it was a 300 gal tank, didn't ask how many sq in of rack space, but I estimated 16 butts would fit on each rack.


----------



## chargrilled (May 11, 2008)

that is nice esp for the price!  Party Q, party Q, wheres the party


----------



## coyote (May 11, 2008)

ha. as thick as the metal looks you would need a tracked vehicle to pull it home.. that thing is kool. buy it and lie like H--- to the wife about how much ya paid.. my lord unless ya had a big no huge family. that thing would cost a fortune today to fill with meat.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 11, 2008)

That would be a nice rig to have if you were doing catering. For the price I would say it's a good buy from what I've seen.

Jason


----------



## travcoman45 (May 11, 2008)

Wow!  Wish that thing was closer ta me!  That there would be a nice rig!


----------



## seboke (May 11, 2008)

The lawnmower in some of the pics has a 2" ball hitch.  He said he drug it from the shop to the yard with that!


----------



## crockadale (May 12, 2008)

You got a phone # for that beast. I'm intrested.


----------



## capt dan (May 13, 2008)

That is a beast,I don't know about 16 butts per rack, but I bet 12 would be a real easy fit, but with that many racks, my god, you would be KING!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I agree on the catering rig. Has alot of  space on that trailer for a grill up front, and some nice storage.Probably need a box storage box for the wood this rig would eat! Looks like its pretty stout as far as the construction.


----------



## flash (May 14, 2008)

Man, there must be something in the water. A good friend of mine just added this to his lovely house and deck.













I pretty much taught him how to smoke ribs so I am looking forward to his next bash. He's got one heck of a party house.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 14, 2008)

I like the different levels, deck and ground!


----------



## rajuncajun (May 14, 2008)

WOW!! Dear Santa.....


----------



## kookie (May 14, 2008)

Damn that is a beast..................... Love the deck smoker too............


----------



## joe bryant (May 15, 2008)

I'd want to fire it up first and see how it heated up. May be just the pic but it looks like the firebox is a little on the small side given how big the cooking chamber is. I've cooked on a friend's cooker that looks similar and it's a battle when the firebox isn't big enough.

J


----------



## sumosmoke (May 15, 2008)

Flash - that is an awesome looking setup your buddy has. Is it fueled by wood/charcoal only, or does it have a propane hookup? I'm not familiar with rigs of that size and was curious.

As the others have mentioned, very impressed with the dual-level access!!!


----------



## salbaje gato (May 16, 2008)

im inspired my creative juices are flowin, now all i need is the adress of the beast, and a split level back yard.


----------



## waysideranch (May 16, 2008)

Nice rig.  Flash, ur buddy's smoker is cool also.


----------



## seboke (May 18, 2008)

That's a sweet lookin rig!  Love the firebox directly under the main tank


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 2, 2008)

That firebox looks a little close to the wood deck (might just be the angle of the photograph).  Might need a little baffle and/or flashing to protect that wood deck and house (yikes!).


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks llike a winner.  I would have been tempted to have a split fire box and cooking chamber so I could heat each one independantly .  Of course that is one heck of a cooker as is.
Rick


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 4, 2008)

A damper and/or plug might have same result (might already be there for all we know).


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought it looked close to the deck also!!!


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 7, 2008)

Damper makes lots of sense assuming the cook chamber is divided i think.
Either way that is a heck of a cooker.
Rick


----------

